# deer season's over bunny time again



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

it seems like 4 ever since i've had my dogs out running. gun week sure puts a damper on things, cause i already got a deer with my bow. it's finally gotten cold thank goodness. i'll be running them hard this weekend u can bet on that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

im glad gun season is over.


----------

